# Preferred Backflow Preventer



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

I'm planning for a spring sprinkler install project I plan to take on myself. I've read the IrrigationTurtorials site and much of TLF and I've settle on a Reduced Pressure backflow preventer. This seems to be the preferred approach with potable water, but before dropping big bucks on the purchase I'm curious to hear of yalls preferred brands/models.

As of now I'm considering the below options:

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Apollo-1-in-Lead-Free-Bronze-FIP-Reduced-Pressure-Backflow-Preventer-4ALF205A2F/307753775

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Zurn-Wilkins-3-4-in-Lead-Free-Bronze-Reduced-Pressure-Backflow-Preventer-34-975XL2/202642486

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Watts-1-in-FPT-x-FPT-Bronze-Reduce-Pressure-Zone-Assembly-009-QT/100146697

Thoughts?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Zurn all day every day. It's the industry standard. The 975XL2 one inch. I got mine on Amazon along with the strainer screen.


----------

